# thinking of getting a yak



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

thinking bout maybe getting a kayak any suggestions


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Start with www.kayakfishingstuff.com
Lots of help there .
Then go to some demo's and paddle some .Kind of late this year though.Someone posted some where that you could try out some at www.baytrails.com in Mathews County


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a lake in the backyard to practice in I would like to go back in the inlets with it after I get lots of practice with it thanks for your suggestions


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Billy J said:


> I have a lake in the backyard to practice in I would like to go back in the inlets with it after I get lots of practice with it thanks for your suggestions


Yakking BACK IN the inlets is really no problem, not a lot of practice needed. Yeah, you should need to know how to read the water i.e skinny vs. deeper to target the feeshies, and also "re-boarding" your yak in overhead water. The REAL challenge I've had is fast current, dangerous eddies, bridges and boats. That's really where you need your head on a swivel. Make's fishing in those conditions you wishin' you had eight arms. But, sometimes that's where the fish are. Good luck and I'm sure you'll get a hell of a lot more fish out of a yak.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Take a look at the Wilderness Systems Ride 135... it's a SWEET boat. I personally haven't paddled it yet, but a friend of mine is getting his this fall... if I like it i'll sell my Prowler and have it rigged up by spring.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yea I am gonna check them out good before 
i buy one thanks


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I am new to kayaking and just bought the 135 this summer. It's super stable. I bought it and went right to fishing in Lynnhaven. No practice at all.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Billy, 
Kayakfishingstuff has a lot of information, reviews, and comparisons of yaks and it's a great source to start your search. In the end, personal preference will also be a big factor, so try to test drive as many as you can. I'm a heavy guy, so I settled on a big yak (cobra fish-n-dive) for it's capacity and rock solid stability. My fishing buddies all chose different yaks and each one suits their needs. Either way, you are going to catch a lot more fish regardless of which yak you get.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks fishbait and everyone for the input i really appreciate it


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I've seen guys on this post who seemed to quit right after getting a yak most likely due to not getting the right yak.

Try them out and know the advantages and disadvantages of yak fishing and decide what yak is right for you.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

ccc6588 said:


> I've seen guys on this post who seemed to quit right after getting a yak most likely due to not getting the right yak.
> 
> Try them out and know the advantages and disadvantages of yak fishing and decide what yak is right for you.


Yepper what CC says

Much to consider..no one yak does it all.
It's more of finding the kayak that best fits your personal style of prefered fishing. Wild River Outfitters used to have something like 30 bucks for test driving 3 different yaks. They're really good folks that put up with my constant questioning..

Good luck in your Quest, and I've paddled a Hobie Quest for the last two years.....works for me....


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Yaks*

I have own a T160i, and a Prowler 13. I now own a Wilderness Ride 135. All 3 are nice boats, for what they do, but they all have thier good and bad points.

They best thing to do with any kayak is to optimize its good points while minimizing the bad.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I did not test drive the Hobie Outback before I bought, but I heard a lot of great things about peddling. Prior to this I paddled a SeaEagle inflatable kayak which is also pretty expensive.

I love the Mirage Drive, but the Outback is not the fastest kayak. So if I had to do it again, I may have gotten the Hobie Revolution which is suppose to be much faster than the Outback.

Having paddled and pedeled, I truly believe that pedeling is a better way to go for fishing. You can stay dry if you wanted to pedeling. You can't avoid getting wet when paddling.

The legs are much stronger than the arms and you can increase your range as well.

The extra money you pay for the mirage drive is well worth it in my opionion.


----------

